# Mesmerize - Can it be used with SPRINT/BOOST



## c2comm (Sep 28, 2011)

Hypothetical question.
Is it possible to use a Mesmerize with CDMA - Boost. I have seen how other Androids can be modded and used on Sprint/Boost CDMA . I just want to know if it is possible and if someone could point me in the direction of how to make it work. I am not asking for someone to hold my hand and walk me through it. I have been searching and it seems that I am getting different answers and not sure what is accurate.

Feel free to message me through this site I have enabled instant email updates for replies.
Thanks all.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

are you talking about carriers, or some kind of cdma booster, you could get it changed over sometimes, it has to be the right kind of *band* for the phone to work else where, sprint is PCS so no go


----------



## akaine2001 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can send you the evo guide. and in conjunction with the flashing a fascinate to cricket guide on xda, you could easily pull it off. the evo to boost guide has pics and all. PM me


----------



## c2comm (Sep 28, 2011)

Akaine... That would be great.. Thanks, I know USCC handsets roam on Sprint CDMA... I figured that if it could be done with an EVO it should be able to be done with a Fascinate/Mesmerize. I am willing to give it a shot. 
Worst case I am out the money I spent for the Mesmerize


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"c2comm said:


> Akaine... That would be great.. Thanks, I know USCC handsets roam on Sprint CDMA... I figured that if it could be done with an EVO it should be able to be done with a Fascinate/Mesmerize. I am willing to give it a shot.
> Worst case I am out the money I spent for the Mesmerize


Uscc roams on Verizon not Sprint.


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

May I ask how you set email notification of private messages? I haven't been able to find that info. Thanks for your time. Update: I found out how and where to set it.


----------



## c2comm (Sep 28, 2011)

Phone scoop says verizon and Uscc use the mesmerize. In Maine, Sprint CDMA roamed on Verizon. So by my reasoning I should be able to make the cdma mesmerize work on sprint . And use the incognito from boost to make it work like the evo.  Does it makes sense.


----------



## xzjn9p (Aug 30, 2011)

OP sent you a PM


----------



## BigYetti (Oct 4, 2011)

"akaine2001 said:


> I can send you the evo guide. and in conjunction with the flashing a fascinate to cricket guide on xda, you could easily pull it off. the evo to boost guide has pics and all. PM me


Could you send it to me too please?


----------

